# Need your earnest advice



## Discreet (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello!

Hope you are having a good day. I'm planning on studying at NUS and would like to apply for the undergraduate engineering program shortly. I'm not from a rich family background. I know that Singapore is an expensive country. I'll be exceedingly gratified if you please advice me where would be the best place to stay. I would like to stay as close to the university campus as possible. But, the most critical factor is the place needs to be the most cheapest. Would it be possible for me to spend a year with S$ 8000? I don't think I've the luxury to cross S$ 8000 per year.

If you've any idea then kindly let me know that would I have the scope to have a part-time job with a student visa, especially during the weekend or semester break? Say, for example, in any restaurant or call center perhaps? I want to concentrate entirely on my studies but I need to find out a way to make some money too, it's crucial because my family won't be able to support me much.

Thank you. Your humble advice will be highly appreciated. Stay well


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Discreet said:


> Hello!
> 
> Would it be possible for me to spend a year with S$ 8000? I don't think I've the luxury to cross S$ 8000 per year.
> 
> ...


----------

